# CPP Rate Increase for 2014



## KiraFG (May 23, 2012)

Has the CPP rate increase for 2014 been announced yet?

Found my own answer. The increase for 2014 is .9%.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

KiraFG said:


> Has the CPP rate increase for 2014 been announced yet?
> 
> Found my own answer. The increase for 2014 is .9%.


Kira - I've been watching for that rate increase and still can't find it anywhere. Have you got a link that you can share?


----------



## KiraFG (May 23, 2012)

Sort of. The difference between what I've been getting for 2013 and what the website tells me I am going to be getting for 2014 comes out to .9%.

That confirms what I saw in this article from the Ontario Teachers Pension Plan, in this paragraph near the bottom:
..."The method used to calculate the increase is prescribed in the Teachers' pension plan and is the same method used by most other major Ontario pension plans, as well as the Canada Pension Plan."

http://www.otpp.com/members/your-re...ur-inflation-increase/2014-inflation-increase


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

OMERS is going up .9% also


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

I also think you can also calculate it once all the important data has been posted at 

http://www.rateinflation.com/consumer-price-index/canada-historical-cpi

To calculate the 2014 CPP rates increase, the average CPI for November 2012 to October 2013 is divided by the average CPI for November 2011 to October 2012. 

November 2012 to October 2013 121.9 121.2 121.3 122.7 122.9 122.7 123 123 123.1 123.1 123.3 123
November 2011 to October 2012 120.9 120.2 120.7 121.2 121.7 122.2 122.1 121.6 121.5 121.8 122 122.2

In numeric terms, the average CPI for November 2012 to October 2013 was 122.6. This amount is then divided by the average CPI for November 2011 to October 2012, which was 121.508. 

1.00898 minus 1 equals 0.00898. Multiplying by 100 to obtain the percentage increase of 0.90 percent.


----------



## billiam (Aug 24, 2009)

Or if you just want to know what the max. is you could try this:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/pyrll/clcltng/cpp-rpc/cnt-chrt-pf-eng.html


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here, finally, is the official news release from the department: http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=804519


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

55 cents a month increase for the OAS..............:nevreness:


----------

